# Sterbai fry



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I took these pictures or Marc's Sterbai fry. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

The pictures look very good. Do you use a tripod to keep the camera steady? What kind of camera is it?


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

No tripod used on these shots. I am using a Nikon D70 w/ a Tamron 90mm 2.8 macro and a Nikon sb-600 flash.


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

Ah, sterbai...my favorite cory's :clap2: ! Congrats to the tank owner. Did he do anything special or did they just happen? I've got 6 (or is it 5?) in my slighly over-stocked 46g. I also have riccia. Is that all I need ? Would love to try to breed them some day, though now isn't the best of times for me to delve into something new.

Go, sterbai's!
Brian.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Great photos of the corys & the pearling plants, always thought breeding corys would be fun. What is the plant they are sitting on, java fern?


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

He did not do anything special. Marc did take the eggs out of the tank before they hatched though. Bristles, the plant they are sitting on is Riccia.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

That is so cool!

Are you going to sell them?


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Its not my fish, I just took the pictures. I am not sure what Marc is planning to do with them. Hopefully, my Sterbai will be breeding size soon, I have around 10 or so of them.


----------

